# 6v to 12v on 8n.



## dewayneterrell (Oct 19, 2021)

What spark plugs to use? Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The original specs call for H10 plugs (Champion) but I've been using Autolite 437's I use them in either one of my 8n's Ones a 6 volt and the other is a 12 volt.


----------

